# Nvidia-Treiber - AGPgart

## AROK

Hallo,

meine neue Grafikkarte Nvidia GF7600GT macht leider Probleme. Habe Sie eingebaut, Treiber (1.0.8776-r1) emerged, Kernel-config angepasst, xorg-config auch, useflag nvidia gesetzt, als Grafikkarte 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

auch. Dann emerge world update newuse etc. Und neu gestartet. 

Und,   :Very Happy:  X-server startet, KDE auch. 

Aber, leider Darstellungsfehler an Fenstern und nach etwa einer halben Minute in der Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA X driver has encountered too many errors.  Falling
> 
> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     back to legacy PCI mode.
> ...

 

ist's ganz vorbei mit dem nvidia Treiber. 

Xorg.conf 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "GF7600GT"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x786"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option      "DPMS"

        Option      "IgnoreEDID"   "1"

        #Modeline    "1680x1050" 147.1 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync

        Modeline    "1280x960@85" 171.00 1280 1312 1960 1992 960 978 991 1009

        #Modeline    "1280x1024@85" 188.40 1280 1312 2024 2056 1024 1043 1057 1076

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "GF7600GT"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VideoRam        65536

        Option          "backingstore" "true"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        #Load  "v4l"

        #Load  "v4l2"

        SubSection  "extmod"

                Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Vorher hatte ich übrigens eine ATI Radeon9600. 

Hat von Euch jemand eine Idee? 

Vielen Dank für Hinweise und Gruß

AROKLast edited by AROK on Thu Jun 07, 2007 3:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

probier mal die unstable version denn die stable version ist uralt die unstable ist schon bei 97xx

----------

## Grizzly

Habe die selbe Karte und hatte die selben Probleme. Setze den nvidia-driver in die package.keywords.

Mit dem neusten Treiber (nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1) ist das Problem weg. So war es zumindestens bei mir.

----------

## AROK

```
eix nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8776-r1 (~)1.0.9631-r1 (~)1.0.9746-r1 (~)1.0.9755-r1

     Installed versions:  1.0.9755-r1(18:19:19 05.06.2007)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

sorry, hatte mich vertan. Habe schon die neuesten.

----------

## Dragonix

Und wie sehen die Fehler nun genau aus?

Output von startx evtl  :Smile: 

----------

## AROK

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Und wie sehen die Fehler nun genau aus?
> 
> Output von startx evtl 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber, leider Darstellungsfehler an Fenstern und nach etwa einer halben Minute in der Xorg.0.log:
> 
> Zitat:
> ...

 

und z.B. 40FPS bei glxgears...

----------

## bbgermany

Hast du die Ati Treiber deinstalliert (vorausgesetzt du hast sie genuzt)? Hast du 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

 gemacht? Ist das nvidia Kernelmodul geladen und was sagt die komplette Xorg.0.log?

MfG Stefan

----------

## Vortex375

Finden sich vieleicht im syslog diese Fehler die der nvidia Treiber "encountert"?

----------

## AROK

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hast du die Ati Treiber deinstalliert (vorausgesetzt du hast sie genuzt)? Hast du 
> 
> ```
> eselect opengl set nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

ja die Treiber hab ich runter geschmissen und mit eselect auf Nvidia gewechselt. 

Gruß AROK

----------

## AROK

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Finden sich vieleicht im syslog diese Fehler die der nvidia Treiber "encountert"?

 

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i nvidia

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x02e0) rev 162, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xe5000000/24

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:23:13 PST 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The IgnoreEDID and NoDDC options have been deprecated.  The

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA X driver makes use of a display device's EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     during construction of its modePool.  It is recommended

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     that you allow the X driver to make use of any available

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID.  If, however, you know what you are doing and have

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     good reason to do so, you can disable the X driver's use

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     of EDIDs by setting the "UseEDID" X configuration option

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     to FALSE; e.g.,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Note that, rather than globally disable all uses of the EDID,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     you can individually disable each particular use of the

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID; e.g.,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   Option "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(WW) NVIDIA(0): See Appendix D: X Config Options in the README for details on

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     each of these options.

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.52.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Chuntex (CRT-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Chuntex (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x786"; removing.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x960"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "BackingStore" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA X driver has encountered too many errors.  Falling

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     back to legacy PCI mode.

```

/var/log/messages:

```

Jun  6 18:03:59 gentoo1 vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, GW-P/N@PM8M7376GT:0 , GW-CLK@�0�?R� (OEM: NVIDIA)

Jun  6 18:03:59 gentoo1 nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jun  6 18:03:59 gentoo1 NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:21:15 PST 2007
```

----------

## Dragonix

Und was sagt

"startx -- -logverbose 6"?

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

Xorg.0.log nach logverbose6 gefiltert nach (WW) (EE nicht vorhanden): 

```

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF".

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Incorrect X server VESA mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: HorizSync (106.2 kHz) out of range

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (30.000-95.000 kHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: HorizSync (106.2 kHz) out of range

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (30.000-95.000 kHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (261.0 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 234.8 MHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: HorizSync (106.3 kHz) out of range

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (30.000-95.000 kHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (288.0 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 234.8 MHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: HorizSync (112.5 kHz) out of range

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (30.000-95.000 kHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (297.0 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 234.8 MHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: HorizSync (112.5 kHz) out of range

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (30.000-95.000 kHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Mode's width (700) is not a multiple of

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     8.

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Mode's width (700) is not a multiple of

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     8.

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (341.4 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 234.8 MHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: HorizSync (128.5 kHz) out of range

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (30.000-95.000 kHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (266.9 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 234.8 MHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (340.5 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 234.8 MHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: HorizSync (120.2 kHz) out of range

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (30.000-95.000 kHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (388.0 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 234.8 MHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: HorizSync (137.0 kHz) out of range

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (30.000-95.000 kHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: HorizSync (106.2 kHz) out of range

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (30.000-95.000 kHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (261.0 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 234.8 MHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (288.0 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 234.8 MHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (297.0 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 234.8 MHz).

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x786"; removing.

```

Festzuhalten wäre noch, dass der Xserver immer sofort nach dem Nvidilogo beendet wird, wenn ich ihn aus der Konsole per startx starte, nur durch reboot komme ich wieder zu KDE.

Wenn ich ein mpeg Video versuche abzuspielen (mit vlc), stürzt der xserver auch ab.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nachtrag: Ist nicht immer reproduzierbar, jetzt sehe ich nur ein schwarzes Fenster, statt Bild.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ich hab zwar nur die 7600GS, aber vielleicht hilft es ja ...

Anbei mal meine xorg.conf zum Vergleichen.

Hast Du noch irgendwas im kernel drin, mit AGP oder so? ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Ich hab zwar nur die 7600GS, aber vielleicht hilft es ja ...
> 
> Anbei mal meine xorg.conf zum Vergleichen.
> ...

 

Hi,

danke! Werde ich morgen mal testen mit deiner config. 

habe drin via-agp (wegen via-chipsatz) und agpgart. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Louisdor

[quote="AROK"] *Quote:*   

> habe drin via-agp (wegen via-chipsatz) und agpgart.

 Nimm mal den agpgart raus ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

Danke Louisdor, habe meine xorg.conf neu erstellt und jetzt läuft es. 

Endlich läuft auch Googleearth länger als 10 Minuten   :Cool:   Hat sich der Kauf der Nvidia-Karte schon gelohnt! 

[Offtopic]

Wobei ich gestern gelesen habe, dass AMD nun für die ATI-Karten auch mal gescheite Linux Treiber veröffentlichen will. 

Henri Richard von AMD hat gesagt er sehe AMD als Partner der Open-Source-Community in der Pflicht das zu tun.

Schauen wir mal, was daraus wird..

[/Offtopic]

Ich werde mal genau ergründen was das Problem mit meiner config war, und es dann hier posten. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

[quote="Louisdor"] *AROK wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   habe drin via-agp (wegen via-chipsatz) und agpgart. Nimm mal den agpgart raus ...
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!

 

Hi,

das wollte ich nochmal probieren, da es auch im nvidia-guide steht. Aber obwohl ich es in die 

/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

eingetragen habe und auch in die Hotplug-blocklist, lädt udev immer das via_agp Modul. 

Wie kann ich das verhindern?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Aldo

Also wenn das Modul geleaden wird gibt es das ja noch.

Einfach das Modul komplett aus dem Kernel rauswerfen.

Also in das Kernelverzeichnis wechseln, .config sichern, 'make mrproper' ausführen, .config zurückspielen, 'make menuconfig' und dann das agp_gart-Modul komplett abwählen, also weder <M> noch <*> stehen lassen.

Kernel backen, Module backen, 'make modules_install' und Kernel nach /boot schieben.

Sollte helfen...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> AMD als Partner der Open-Source-Community in der Pflicht das zu tun

 

Inwiefern ist AMD denn bisher ein Partner der Open-Source-Community gewesen? (nur aus neugier)

Wenn (falls) die _wirklich_ damit ernst machen würden, dann könnte man sich ja tatsächlich überlegen beim nächsten Aufrüsten ne ATI zu kaufen (wäre meine erste  :Wink:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> Ich werde mal genau ergründen was das Problem mit meiner config war, und es dann hier posten. 

 

Bin gespannt.  :Very Happy: 

Vermutlich war's aber wieder xorg's "Eigenitelligenz" und lässt sich nicht logisch begründen.

----------

## AROK

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Also wenn das Modul geleaden wird gibt es das ja noch.
> 
> Einfach das Modul komplett aus dem Kernel rauswerfen.
> 
> Also in das Kernelverzeichnis wechseln, .config sichern, 'make mrproper' ausführen, .config zurückspielen, 'make menuconfig' und dann das agp_gart-Modul komplett abwählen, also weder <M> noch <*> stehen lassen.
> ...

 

Das wäre die "brutale" Lösung. Aber es muss doch möglich sein, udev beizubringen das Modul nicht zu Laden. Nach dem, was ich gelesen habe, sollte das über die Blacklist möglich sein, oder irre ich mich? 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Inwiefern ist AMD denn bisher ein Partner der Open-Source-Community gewesen? (nur aus neugier)
> 
> 

 

Keine Ahnung. Aber das ist auf Jeden Fall schon mal ein guter Ansatz. Vielleicht lassen sich ja auch andere Firmen davon inspirieren.

----------

## AROK

 *AROK wrote:*   

>  *Aldo wrote:*   Also wenn das Modul geleaden wird gibt es das ja noch.
> 
> Einfach das Modul komplett aus dem Kernel rauswerfen.
> 
> Also in das Kernelverzeichnis wechseln, .config sichern, 'make mrproper' ausführen, .config zurückspielen, 'make menuconfig' und dann das agp_gart-Modul komplett abwählen, also weder <M> noch <*> stehen lassen.
> ...

 

Hi,

das hab ich gerade probiert, aber danach lief der Xserver garnicht mehr, richtig. Sogar der Mauszeiger hat geruckelt.

----------

## AROK

Is tdas von der der Performance her eigentlich OK so?

NVidia 7600GT: 

```

UT2004 Build UT2004_Build_[2005-11-23_16.22]

x86 Linux

AuthenticAMD PentiumPro-class processor @ 2100 MHz

GeForce 7600 GT/PCI/SSE/3DNOW!

ons-torlan?spectatoronly=1?numbots=12?quickstart=1?attractcam=1 -benchmark -seconds=77 -exec=../Benchmark/Stuff/botmatchexec.txt

6.961951 / 28.930567 / 63.158382 fps         rand[1722875345]

Score = 28.948677

```

Zuvor mit ATI Radeon 9600XT:

```
UT2004 Build UT2004_Build_[2005-11-23_16.22]

x86 Linux

AuthenticAMD PentiumPro-class processor @ 2100 MHz

ATI RADEON 9600 Series

ons-torlan?spectatoronly=1?numbots=12?quickstart=1?attractcam=1 -benchmark -seconds=77 -exec=../Benchmark/Stuff/botmatchexec.txt

7.302876 / 26.282200 / 57.832359 fps         rand[1722875345]

Score = 26.290728

```

----------

## Louisdor

MoiN!  :Wink: 

Schau hier nochmal durch: Gentoo - Wiki - Dieser Artikel behandelt die Installation der nVidia-Grafikkarten-Treiber und die Einrichtung.

Ist sicher auch ganz hilfreich!?  :Wink:  Da steht auch nochmal erklärt, wie das mit agpgart ist.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## AROK

Hallo Alex,

danke, das Wiki habe ich schon gekannt, aber hab es noch mal sorgfältig gelesen. 

```
Option    "NVAgp"     "3"
```

 muss bei mir auf "1" stehen, sonst geht es nicht (Ruckeln, Grafikfehler). 

Gruß

----------

